# WTB Seiko 22mm Stainless Strap (with Curled Ends)



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

WTB Seiko 22mm Stainless Strap (with Curled Ends) to fit a SKX007

long as in good nic will do fine


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi

I have got one for sale at the moment,if your interested.

Fat Spring bars included.

Mal


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

@watchzone just in case you missed the above reply.


----------

